# measuring instruments ?



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

hello every one, i would like to know where to found this measuring instruments ? I'm french so I don't know if it's possible to send this instrument ? I see the same but with the logo of the Australian kayak fishing forum ! 
Thank'you ;-)


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, thank you for your answer, I will supervise the announcement !!! ;-)


----------

